# Boxster?



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Was out for a drive yesterday and stopped at a garage, out of curiosity, that sells Lotus, Noble and other sporty motors. They had a beautiful 06 Boxster that looked mint and cherished. It's only idle curiosity but anyone got any commennts as a comparison to mk2 08 roadster ie are they juicy, cost a bomb to run and service? Just asking.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

whatever the cost of anything for the TT IS...................... Double it for the Porsche !!! Fuel, Tax, Insurance, Servicing, Parts and on and on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x :x :x


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

a former colleague ran a boxter. the service costs were eye-watering - each time it went in there were 'little jobs' and other fettling to be done in the course of regular maintenance - resulting in a 1K bill. and that was before anything serious went wrong as it was only a couple of years old. 
no doubt a good independent would halve these bills.

i considered one (briefly) but lack of practicality and not as good looking to my eyes. and the equipment roster was mean beyond words. plus i am not that good a driver that i would appreciate what the porsche was built to do.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I know three people who've had boxsters.

A lad at work had an 02 reg one from new that had loads of issues. Think he kept it a couple of years and gave it back to the garage.

A neighbour had an 04 reg one, similar story loads if issues and gave it back to the garage after about a year.

A mate had a 54 reg one, the newer style which is much more reliable servicing was about £1200 a go even from an independent garage. Again he only kept it about a year and sold it at a significant loss. Car was about 4 - 5 years old at the time.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

what a load of croc

A Porsche is one of the cheapest real sports cars to run with 20,000 or 2 year service intervals from about 2004

they use the same petrol and the same tyres.
so no cost differance

As for insurance my Cayman S was sub £300 the TTRS is £800 :evil:

£1200 for a service is also croc who told you that ?

my cayman 2 year service was £396 the 4 year big one was £780 inc Plug change.
this is from a Porsche dealer not a indi, indi would have been less again.

Front disks were also very cheap, pads well you fit what you want.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

k


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I wanted a cayman before I ordered my TT but it was an extra £1200 to insure each year and an extra £395 tax plus around 12mpg less... I'm pretty sure the boxter will be pretty much the same!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Could you not stretch to a cayman - much better looking and not common.


True, though any car where you put the luggage where the engine should be just doesn't seem right...


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

richieshore said:


> I wanted a cayman before I ordered my TT but it was an extra £1200 to insure each year and an extra £395 tax plus around 12mpg less... I'm pretty sure the boxter will be pretty much the same!


My mate has got one and I'm always buying the drinks! What does that tell you?


----------



## jonathan30 (May 21, 2010)

i agree with mrdemon, ask the same question on a porsche forum and get a completely different answer
yes running costs will be slightly more as with servicing and maintenance on a boxster, but its a porsche.



mrdemon said:


> what a load of croc
> 
> A Porsche is one of the cheapest real sports cars to run with 20,000 or 2 year service intervals from about 2004
> 
> ...


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

A friend just had problems with his 911. Engine and gearbox was rebuilt at a cost of, wait for it, £10,000


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Some figures from Auto Express

Depreciation:74% after three years
Specs:On top of scheduled maintenance, new spark plugs are needed every 48,000 miles or four years (£112), while fresh brake fluid is required every two years (£107). Service intervals: All cars which were built before 2004 require attention every 12,000 miles or annually. 
From 2004 onwards, it's 12,000 miles or every two years. 
Service cost: The Boxster alternates between minor and major services. Potential buyers should be prepared to pay out £350 and £560 respectively.Running costs (ppm):68.5 (Boxster 2.5)Insurance groups:17A-19A

The figure of £1200 is what my mate paid, so only going off hearsay. That was for the 2nd (4th year) service and I think included pads. He reckoned the price between Porsche and an independant wasn't a lot either.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

davida-p said:


> My mate has got one and I'm always buying the drinks! What does that tell you?


That you're very generously subsidising his running costs?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all your informative replies. I've never had so many to a thread. 
I'm not at all unhappy with my TTR nor thinking of changing it, it was just a stunning example and made me ponder for a while. 2.7s are not much different 0-60, there's tax, insurance and servicing plus less mpg so there's no logic really but it just appealed............. for a while.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive just been told by audi that they want £250 for my oil service  

Frickin oil service, there charging me £90 for the oil. I asked if i could provide my own but they said i would have to sign a disclaimer WTF :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## TT-Newbie (Sep 18, 2009)

I ran one for five years a few years back - best handling car I've ever had - to quote the Hamster makes you feel like a Driving God everytime you are behind the wheel.

Fuel costs (2.7) - on motorways I would get 34mpg - around town this would drop to the low 20's.

Servicing - firstly having now owned BMW, Mercedes and Audi - the level of customer care is fantastic, couldn't find a fault with them at all - genuinely a top-notch experience every time it went in. I don't recall it being that expensive either, in fact my Cambridge Porsche dealer labour rate per hour was less one of my colleague Heathrow based Ford dealer was charging to service his Mondeo ...

Reliability-wise - never let me down - had a problem with the brake discs sticking but probably down to me as it got left in the garage for months at a time. The only snag came on one of these new model launch days when they give your car a free once-over - found some fluid at the bottom of the engine bay - and to investigate properly they said they'd have to take the engine out which would have got expensive - so at that point I traded it in for an SLK ...

Have to say I might be tempted again were it not for the worry if something does go wrong then it's going to be expensive - don't understand why then don't offer a longer warranty as well these days.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> Ive just been told by audi that they want £250 for my oil service
> 
> Frickin oil service, there charging me £90 for the oil. I asked if i could provide my own but they said i would have to sign a disclaimer WTF :x :x :x :x :x


A disclaimer for what exactly? If u buy the same brand and type of oil and take it to them with the seal on the bottle in tact then how can they justify asking for a disclaimer? You are just avoiding their ridiculous mark up on the oil.

Depending on the actual wording of the disclaimer it might not be legally enforceable anyway.

If really forced, sign it mickey mouse and see if they notice 

Ant


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

with matey's boxter, the standard service may indeed have only been a few hundred quid, but the level of scrutiny and desire for complete 'perfection' meant that the porker centre would always come up with random stuff. brake discs out of true was a common one - and stuff like one of the heated washer jets not heating... the brakes were not giving the driver any problems but once he had been told they were not perfect it preyed on his mind, so he had the work done.

so all very good in that they are super-diligent on the service and inspection, but bad for your wad.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sTTranger said:


> Ive just been told by audi that they want £250 for my oil service
> 
> Frickin oil service, there charging me £90 for the oil. I asked if i could provide my own but they said i would have to sign a disclaimer WTF :x :x :x :x :x


Hi, I have always supplied my own oil to Audi dealer, for the last 9 years & asked them to include brand/type of oil on receipt, never mentioned any thing about a disclaimer.
Hoggy.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> Ive just been told by audi that they want £250 for my oil service
> 
> Frickin oil service, there charging me £90 for the oil. I asked if i could provide my own but they said i would have to sign a disclaimer WTF :x :x :x :x :x


Have you tried calling different dealerships in the area? I didn't bother doing this with my mk1 and then I discovered my dealer was charging almost double for a cambelt change when compared to a dealer only 15 miles further.
My dealership is 400 miles away this time anyway so I definitely won't be taking it there.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I rang crawley audi, they said that they would do the whole lot with an inspection thrown in for £200.

SO thats the £50 off the price from bexleyheath


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

I always switch off whenever I see a statement that starts with the "My mate..." or "A neighbour..." lines. Why?...because you just know it is a 'pub' story and likely to be a tall tale!

I owned a Boxster from new back in 1998, loved its handling and the running cost was less than my MK2 golf GTi I owned prior...go figure! Sold the car with minimal issues...am not saying that all Boxsters will be the same however most are reliable...just do not take on-board the 'pub' stories about reliability issues. It is the usual nonsense from 'dreamers'.

In comparison, I also own a MK1 TTQ R180 - paid £7.5k for it and have spent a further £9k in repair bills thus far in the past 18mths. I have replaced the following items so far;

1) Master and Slave cylinder
2) Gearbox - due to changing items #1 & 3 we thought we might as well replace this item
3) Clutch
4) Windscreen - due to a crack and replaced under insurance
5) Front & rear ARBs - due to changing item #6 we thought we might as well replace this item
6) Front & Rear suspension - replaced due to leaks
7) Steering rack - replaced 3 times!...don't even ask...
'8) Exhaust system - replaced after advice from Audi
9) Rear wing removed, rust treated and re-sprayed
10) Driver side wing mirror re-sprayed due to paint peeling off - not sure why it started peeling off!

*NOTE:* I WILL NOT MENTION THE AUDIO SYSTEM WE HAVE NOW FITTED...that cost a little fortune because of equipments used. Fitting charge was very reasonable though.

At present the car needs the following non-critical repairs;
1) 4x wheels refurbed
2) Underside plastic needs to be replaced as it is hanging off.
3) Rear suspension is squeaking - probably needs suspension to be looked at again
4) PAS is whining louder than usual - probably a 4th rack replacement...won't surprise me.
5) Cambelt due to be changed...was changed at 86k car has done 120k now.
6) Fuel gauge reports tank is just under half full when infact fuel tank is actually almost empty...found out a few times after running out.
7) Passenger window switch will not allow window to be lowered...switch failure...however allows window to be closed.
'8) Left side headlamp rolls up and down when driving...this blinds oncoming cars.

Does that make the MK1 TT Q R180 expensive, well yes...that is what you sign up for when you make a purchase. The Porsche Boxster will be no different...

IT IS ALL RELATIVE!


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> I rang crawley audi, they said that they would do the whole lot with an inspection thrown in for £200.
> 
> SO thats the £50 off the price from bexleyheath


What if you provide your own oil as well? Would they let you do that? They are always very accommodating there.


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> I rang crawley audi, they said that they would do the whole lot with an inspection thrown in for £200.
> 
> SO thats the £50 off the price from bexleyheath


Dave,

Sounds like a rip off to me - and have you done that many miles already!

these are some prices I was quoted by Audi before buying the RS;

_Fixed service £125-£175 depending on vehicle mileage and service interval I.e. 1st yr or 2nd yr rising to £370 in the 4th year for the major.

Haldex oil change every 20k -£69 inclusive, required on top of the normal servicing. 
Haldex oil & filter change every 40k £130 inclusive

Front pads - £222 inclusive
Rear pads - £125 inclusive
Rear pads & discs - £280 inclusive
Front pads & discs - £720 inclusive_

Time will tell how accurate they were!


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

phil3012 said:


> Some figures from Auto Express
> 
> Depreciation:74% after three years
> Specs:On top of scheduled maintenance, new spark plugs are needed every 48,000 miles or four years (£112), while fresh brake fluid is required every two years (£107). Service intervals: All cars which were built before 2004 require attention every 12,000 miles or annually.
> ...


I sure wish you could buy a 3 year old Boxster for 26% of it's original value,that would make a 2.7 about 9K,no idea where Auto express get their figures from.The running costs for my used Boxster were far less than my new 3.2 TT,but that was mainly due to the fact that I lost about 4K selling the TT after 1year and only £100 selling the Boxster after 1 year.Obviously you can expect to loose far more when buying new.Day to day running cost were very similar,petrol,tax and insurance all on a par.Servicing at a main dealer is quite pricey, around £450 for a minor and £600 for a major,I didnt need a service during the time I had mine but would have gone to an indi, most charge about 60% of main dealer prices.If you want worry free motoring buy from a main Porsche dealer as all their used cars now come with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I think running costs all come down to how you drive the car. They guys at audi told me the car monitors the way you drive etc, ive done nearly 10k miles so i was expecting my service pretty soon :?

Wow, pricy there better then i was expecting 

Im starting to see the wear on the front discs already :lol:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Mmmm Boxster?
I've just ordered a new TTS Coupe, I did think Boxster as the 2.9 is around the same price. However I dont like convertibles. I did also think Lotus Exige, but being 'mature' with a constant back problem I didnt think I could get in and out of it. 
The TTS comes with a good spec as standard, but the Boxster is very limited on equipment. I was also worried about the price of Porsche spares too. I have a friend who services Porsche, and another who has a 3.2 Boxster, it always seems to want something.

I'm happy with my TTS choice. Well I will be when it turns up.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

moved to other marques as it is not really about the TT


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a boxster for a few days on loan

I forgot just how good the steering is, makes my RS seem all wishy washy :x

I will def be by swaping the TTRS for a Cayman Club Sport when it's comes out at the end of next year.


----------



## TT Toes (Jul 16, 2010)

I have had a Boxster before, it was probably the best car I have owned. Extreemly reliable and fantastic to drive! Good storage space in both ends. On top of that the car did have a certain something about it, even if they are v common now. You still get Boxster driver waving at each other. Quaint huh!

One problem is, dont get any ideas about them being cheap to run. I had a very good local specialist, even then it was pricey! I would ignore the service costs, its things like brakes and tyres which they feel like they eat (and I drive really very steadily).

Still... Its only money.. Go on.. You know you want one!


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

I had a Cayman S from June 07 to December 2009

It was generally cheaper to run than my other half's 3.2 TT coupe

I had one service that cost £600 from main dealer over 18k miles

She had to have 2 services 10k and 20k totalling about £700. Tyres were very much on par, bar that I had to pay a little more for N rated tyres (porsche approved tyres).

Fuel consuption slightly higher in the Cayman but that was more down to the driving more than anyhting else.

As a driving experience the Cayman is far superior to the TT in my opinion.

I moved over to an R8 for a while and am now going back to Porsche... there is something about them that others cannot emulate- a little extra cost is well worth it in my opinion :roll:


----------

